# Lee "Scratch" Perry legendary reggae producer RIP



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2021/aug/29/lee-scratch-perry-obituary

Words of His Mouth - Gatherers





Small Axe - Bob Marley





Dreadlocks in Moonlight - Upsetters


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Like James Brown, the influence he had on contemporary popular music is incalculable. And he seemed to have lived a full, rich life which is wonderful to see.


----------

